# New Arrival - Vostok Amphibia....



## dapper

I like the Amphibia but always felt the 18mm lug spacing a bit narrow for the size of the watch.

This version has a bigger case and 22mm spacing :thumbup:

A few shots on one of Roy's black NATOs:




























Cheers


----------



## r00barb

Have been looking at amphibias for a while but agree about the 18mm lugs. Yours looks great, like the case style, wheres it from? New or 2nd hand?

Cheers


----------



## Mr Bee

Thats really nice, well done :thumbsup:

I love my Amphibia, but sometimes wish it was a slightly bigger version, or had a wider strap than the 18mm, a 22 would be perfect.

Can I ask where you got it from, I didn't even know you could get Amphibias with 22mm lugs. Can I also be a bit cheeky and ask how much it cost?  (you can PM me if you don't want to post publicly).


----------



## dapper

Thanks chaps 

I was surprised, and pleased, to find this version.

The bezel & dial are the same size as the usual ones but the larger case

and lugs give the watch a better balance IMO.

Don't know how long this design has been around -

I bought it new from ebay good-guy 'Zenitar' for just under Â£35


----------



## r00barb

dapper said:


> Thanks chaps
> 
> I was surprised, and pleased, to find this version.
> 
> The bezel & dial are the same size as the usual ones but the larger case
> 
> and lugs give the watch a better balance IMO.
> 
> Don't know how long this design has been around -
> 
> I bought it new from ebay good-guy 'Zenitar' for just under Â£35


Bargain! On my way there now......

Thanks!

p.s great pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pauluspaolo

r00barb said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks chaps
> 
> I was surprised, and pleased, to find this version.
> 
> The bezel & dial are the same size as the usual ones but the larger case
> 
> and lugs give the watch a better balance IMO.
> 
> Don't know how long this design has been around -
> 
> I bought it new from ebay good-guy 'Zenitar' for just under Â£35
> 
> 
> 
> Bargain! On my way there now......
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> p.s great pics!! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Great pics Dapper :thumbup: So good in fact that I've just ordered an Amphibia with the same case, but different dial, from the seller ...................... so it's all your fault







!!!


----------



## dapper

pauluspaolo said:


> Great pics Dapper :thumbup: So good in fact that I've just ordered an Amphibia with the same case, but different dial, from the seller ...................... so it's all your fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


Sorry about that Paul  Which dial did you go for?

I'd like to see a silver dial in this case design h34r:


----------



## pauluspaolo

Hi Alan,

I went for this dial as he didn't have any more like yours (which I like very much). I looked through my spares last night though & found one of the diver dials (minus dial feet unfortunately) so I may swap the dials over at some point, however I'll wait & see what this one looks like first. I like this case better than the standard Amphibia & I'm sure that Roy used to sell them but he doesn't seem to have any in stock right now 

Any idea how long it'll take to arrive from sunny Russia?


----------



## dapper

pauluspaolo said:


> Any idea how long it'll take to arrive from sunny Russia?


The cross hairs dial looks good :thumbsup:

Usually takes about ten days from order, sometimes quicker.

Cheers


----------



## pauluspaolo

Well it arrived yesterday & I have to say that it's one of the nicer Vostoks I've owned. I've been working on various bits of scratch causing machinery today so I've not worn it in anger yet but I'll take some photo's when I've a spare moment or three. The blue dial's a beaut 

Cracking watch Dapper & many thanks for the heads up on the excellent eBay seller :thumbup:


----------



## dapper

A Watchadoo 'Lumpy' just arrived from Australia - six days from order to wrist :thumbsup:














































Cheers


----------



## suggsy

dapper said:


> I like the Amphibia but always felt the 18mm lug spacing a bit narrow for the size of the watch.
> 
> This version has a bigger case and 22mm spacing :thumbup:
> 
> A few shots on one of Roy's black NATOs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


If you decide to flip it with the black nato, please put me at the top of the list, thanks


----------



## nolsj

Ooh. Nice. I've just started on the Vostock bug.

2 so far, but plenty more to go!


----------



## Loddonite

dapper said:


> I bought it new from ebay good-guy 'Zenitar'


... a very good guy in my experience...


----------



## mrteatime

looks cool....is it me....or does it have the look of a sieko turtle?


----------



## Mutley

I need to get another one, I lent mine to number 2 son & he trashed it :cry2: I'm just glad I didn't let him borrow my sub :sweatdrop:


----------



## r00barb

nolsj said:


> Ooh. Nice. I've just started on the Vostock bug.
> 
> 2 so far, but plenty more to go!


+1! Really liking these ministry cased amphibias. Got a blue one on a grey NATO for daily/beater duties'










and ablack one on a shiny mesh for smart...


----------



## chris l

r00barb said:


> nolsj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh. Nice. I've just started on the Vostock bug.
> 
> 2 so far, but plenty more to go!
> 
> 
> 
> +1! Really liking these ministry cased amphibias. Got a blue one on a grey NATO for daily/beater duties'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ablack one on a shiny mesh for smart...
Click to expand...

Two! you've got Two!...

You can go off people, ya kna'...

Two!

Mmmm. They are nice, but...

Just what the Amphibia needed; a case that was big enough for the movement.

I always thought that an 18mm strap on the older ones looked like a piece of string - I use velcro wide sport straps on some.

(Now if they'd just move the winder back to 4 o'clock...)


----------



## DeepSea

Very nice, I have the blue dial version with the cushion styled ministry case, with 22mm lugs, I really wanted the black dial one like you have but I couldn't find it, heres mine on a green Nato strap.


----------

